# A U.S. citizen has few quest.



## arsenal9 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi , I am a U.S. citizen and planning to make a permanent move to Spain most likely Valencia. My questions are:

1) Do I need a visa with a U.S. passport?
2) what do i need for residency permit?
3) what do i need for work permit?
4) what do i need to open a bank account?
5) Can i rent an apartment as soon as i arrive there or i need documentation(residency permit,work permit,bank statements in spain, etc.)
6) do i need a social security number like we do here in the U.S. and if yes how do i get it?
7) can i find a job once i get there. i am willing to do anything.

thank you for your help and i ll be grateful for any answers.

by the way I am 33 and single , no kids. and bringing a few thousands dollars with me. but my move is for sure and 99 percent wont be back to U.S. thanks again so much.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

The Immigration rules for non-EU citizens will be totally different. Contact the Spanish Embassy in your home country for further information.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

arsenal9 said:


> Hi , I am a U.S. citizen and planning to make a permanent move to Spain most likely Valencia. My questions are:
> 
> 1) Do I need a visa with a U.S. passport?
> 2) what do i need for residency permit?
> ...


Absolutely if you intend to come to Spain to live permanently you will need an immigrants visa. Once this is done the other residency requirements will fall into place. Yes contact the Spanish Embassy in your area for accurate information and assistance.

To initially open a bank account you will need your passport, and or NIE number.

You will need a social security number and that is obtained through the Spanish social security department. Again the Spanish Embassy can help you with that procedure.

You should not have a problem renting a place as money is all you basically need to get a rental contract. 

Always have your passport with you or at the very miminum a certified copy of it.

But first before anything else contact the local Spanish Embassy and they will direct you in all the right directions. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes. By the way I am also an American citizen living in Spain.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

arsenal9 said:


> 1) Do I need a visa with a U.S. passport?
> 2) what do i need for residency permit?
> 3) what do i need for work permit?
> 4) what do i need to open a bank account?
> ...


1) YES
2) WORK, promise of work or proof of income
3) OFFER OF WORK
4) GENERALLY, RESIDENCY PERMIT -Some banks may offer you a non-residents account.
5) NO PROBS - This is a private contract. But expect to have to pay Huge (2-3 months) deposits and a Rent guaranty (upto 6 months) in advance
6) YES - You'll need a JOB
7) Right now with unemployment at 16-20% - very doubtful. Bear in mind almost NOBODY will hire anybody who causes work for tehm - EU citizens can live and work here without any special needs. So can many South Americans due to Special treaties. To find work you'll pretty much NEED a special skill set.

You need to think this. What does a Non US national need to do teh above in the US.It's pretty much the same as most governments apply reciprocal methods.


----------



## arsenal9 (Oct 1, 2008)

*thanks*



chris(madrid) said:


> 1) YES
> 2) WORK, promise of work or proof of income
> 3) OFFER OF WORK
> 4) GENERALLY, RESIDENCY PERMIT -Some banks may offer you a non-residents account.
> ...


thanks my friend and i guess Spain is out of the question for me since i need a job to get residency and work permits and with the uneployment 20 percent i think my chnaces are slim unless i work illegaly. but thanks again for ur time


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

arsenal9 said:


> i think my chnaces are slim unless i work illegaly.


And that's VERY hard too - and no point with so many legals available cheap - the other option is come on hol's - find a nice Spanish Girl - get married and you're in!


----------

